# Get Ready to be Offended



## MorningGlory (Feb 20, 2008)

The nerve of some people. Christian homeschoolers only good for cleaning toilets???? Either the person saying this is completely ignorant, or he is just plain insane and looking for attention. Well, he has mine! :bash: I know it's the internet, but where do people come up with these ideas? Really!

Read about the showdown here:

http://74.255.56.30/blog/?p=113


:duel:


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Can't clean his own toilets? How sad.

BlueberryChick


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Forget the idiot at the top of that article, if you want a real blessing read the responses from homeschool graduates at the bottom. Talk about a boost this morning!


----------



## saremca (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow. I feel sorry for people who live with that much anger and hatred for others. He is obviously a very unhappy person and that is sad.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

I liked this recent comment

_If we train our children to be the brightest stars, yet they fail to be salt and light in our world, we have failed most miserably. The real question that needs to be asked ,â what are our children doing for the kingdom of God? â Do they take a stand against wickedness? Do they share their faith in Christ? Are they willing to die for their faith in Christ? Or are they simply assimilating into the culture? In the end, all the awards, degrees, and accomplishments will be counted as dung. Only what they did for Christ will matter._


----------

